# Only 1.2gbps with AX wifi



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 18, 2019)

I have Asus wifi 6 router and asus wifi 6 adapter but only see 1.2gbps on my pc. Should it be 2.4gbps? And how to get it?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 18, 2019)

Don't confuse speed (bandwidth) with frequency. 2.4 is typically the 2.4G*Hz* frequency band. 

And while wifi 6 has a theoretical maximum throughput (speed) up to 9.6Gbps, that is under ideal (basically laboratory) conditions. 1.2Gbps is still extremely quick. 

What are the actual model numbers of your router and adapter?









						Wi-Fi 6, explained: how fast it really is
					

The next generation brings more than just faster speeds.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 18, 2019)

It may be helpful to list the exact parts as there are multiple asus routers and cards that support wifi6...


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 18, 2019)

Asus 92u router and ax 3000 adapter


----------



## Ramo1203 (Dec 18, 2019)

You will most likely never get the advertised speeds. Those are only in under ideal (basically laboratory) conditions.
Spec sheet say "802.11ax (5GHz) : up to 4804 Mbps" for the router and "802.11ax (5GHz) : up to 2402 Mbps" for the adapter.

Make sure you are on the 5GHz band and have the lastest drivers/firmware. Or than that like said above, 1.2Gbps is already pretty nice...


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 19, 2019)

Look like it cant use the 160mhz bandwidth. This guy has the same problem.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HomeNetworking/comments/dpmr7z


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 19, 2019)

ASUS AX92U Wi-Fi 6 Mesh Review
					

We visit with our first Wi-Fi 6 Mesh platform with the ASUS AX92U Wi-Fi 6.




					www.tweaktown.com
				




I can't seem to find an extensive review on the adapter (may be due to a lack of caffeine this morning) but it does not really matter when the other end (the router) can't support the full "theoretical" wifi 6 potentials.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 19, 2019)

I have a WIFI 6 adapter and even with the router your ISP will be the biggest impact on raw performance. Where WIFI 6 shines (based on my experience) is concurrent sessions. I have been able to watch DAZN on 1 screen Disney + on another screen and download a Steam Game at 6-7 Mbs and EPic at 1.5 mbs. That 1.2 is really fast though so I might have to invest in a router too.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 19, 2019)

spent a few hours and finally get it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2019)

Hold up. So you telling me that wifi 6 is faster than my wired 1Gbps ethernet?


----------



## ERazer (Dec 19, 2019)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Look like it cant use the 160mhz bandwidth. This guy has the same problem.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/HomeNetworking/comments/dpmr7z


Might be going off topic but it doesn't matter how fast the wifi if his editing off the server running on HDD its pointless, your write/read base on HDD speed unless it has SSD cache then its different.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 19, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hold up. So you telling me that wifi 6 is faster than my wired 1Gbps ethernet?


In "theory", it has the "potential" to be much faster!


----------



## dirtyferret (Dec 19, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hold up. So you telling me that wifi 6 is faster than my wired 1Gbps ethernet?



yes as long as you are in an isolated room with no other electrical devices or signals, furniture, etc., and your wifi 6 client is six feet (or less) from the wi-fi 6 router...and you could care less about latency...then its "faster"



Bill_Bright said:


> In "theory", it has the "potential" to be much faster!



There's a joke about a son asking his dad about the difference between "potential" and "reality".   The dad tells his son to ask his mom and sister if they would sleep with a wealthy man for one million dollars.  The son comes back to the dad and replies both his sister and mom said yes.  The dad then says, "Son, potentially we are millionaires but in reality we live with two ____  (think agriculture hand tool for turning soil)".


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 19, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> There's a joke about a son asking his dad about the difference between "potential" and "reality".   The dad tells his son to ask his mom and sister if they would sleep with a wealthy man for one million dollars.  The son comes back to the dad and replies both his sister and mom said yes.  The dad then says, "Son, potentially we are millionaires but in reality we live with two ____  (think agriculture hand tool for turning soil)".


Potentially I know the name of the tool you didn't mention and fully understand the humor, but in reality I'm not a native-anglophone and don't know it but still get the joke (somewhat)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 19, 2019)

Khonjel said:


> Potentially I know the name of the tool you didn't mention and fully understand the humor, but in reality I'm not a native-anglophone and don't know it but still get the joke (somewhat)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 19, 2019)

For those a bit confused, that tool is a "hoe". The word in question is missing the "e" and is really just a slang word for the real word in question that begins with "w".


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 19, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> View attachment 139873


Now I'm more confused. Do the son and father sleep with the daughter/sister?

_banjo intensifies_


----------



## erod23erod (Dec 22, 2019)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> spent a few hours and finally get it.
> 
> View attachment 139868


So how did you do it? Having the exact same problem


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Dec 22, 2019)

erod23erod said:


> So how did you do it? Having the exact same problem



Move close to the router.


----------

